# FEG SMC 918 Magazine needed



## Zimmerm (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I might find a 6 round mag for this FEG? I've got several 7 round for the PA63, and they fit (long), but would like a spare for the 918. I believe the mag will do either 380 or 9x18. My searches in the usual sites have come up empty
Zimmerm

I'm looking for a six round magazine for a FEG SMC 918.
Any suggestions on locations?
Zimmerm


----------

